# Back to Stock



## Jack.Rounsborg (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey everyone, I need to go back to stock, but I've been on the same ROM/Kernel for like..8 months so I've kind of forgotten where to go and how to get there







..anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## benbrokaw79 (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is the stock rom, but you'll need to take two OTA'S after flashing.
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/11323-[ODIN][EP4D][FACTORY]-Full-factory-restore-2.3.6-with-radio---unrooted-12/7/11


----------

